# Gildenlevel nach Gildentransfer ?



## Calligan (8. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine Level 25 Gilde auf einen anderen Server und eine andere Fraktion transferieren. 
Bleibt die Gilde dann auf Stufe 25 ?

Vielen Dank für eine kurze Info


----------



## Ariatne (8. August 2013)

Sie bleibt auf lvl 25, es wird aber eine neue gilde gegründet mit dem gleichen namen auf lvl 1 wenn ausser dir noch andere in der gilde sind.


----------

